# بالصور ملف مواصفات صندوق الحريق



## tamer safety (4 أبريل 2011)

اليكم أخوانى
نقدم ملف لمواصفات صندوق الحريق المتكامل 
بصيغة PDF
للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/document/du3l5gnM/___.html
أو من المنتدى مباشر
من أجكم نهتم بسلامتكم
:14::14::14:​


----------



## tamer safety (5 أبريل 2011)

*ملف الرغاوى ( خاص بالحريق ) و أعمال اطفاء الحرائق*

لجميع العاملين بمجال السلامة و الأمن الصناعي 
معلومات قيمة جدا عن تركيب الفوم و الرغاوى 
للتحميل من هنا 
http://www.4shared.com/document/9qY3vdiT/_online.html
أو من المنتدى مباشرة
من أجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## سامح نجيب عبده (9 أبريل 2011)

الملفات جيده


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (9 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## ecc1010 (9 أبريل 2011)

جزززززززززززاك الله خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاء وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## agharieb (11 مايو 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Taelna (10 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## gsassi (5 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khaliduk (22 أبريل 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (29 أبريل 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم على الملفات القيمة


----------



## elbarkyeng (14 يوليو 2012)

مشكور اخى


----------



## سعيد معمل (17 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## eiddil (8 أغسطس 2012)

thank you


----------



## hgsivhk (10 أغسطس 2012)

اخوي يقول لازم اسجل في التحميل


----------



## Heroellazez (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الشاوش4688 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لمساهمتك أخي الكريم ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة


----------



## medhat56 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## كتكوت حباب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا" على هذه الجهود


----------



## MOSTAFAZEDAN (5 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور ياسيد/تامر
بانتظار المزيد​


----------



## sherio9 (4 يونيو 2013)

thank you


----------



## FreeEngineer (15 يونيو 2013)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------

